# Anyone remember these old school subs? (Marathon Bass)



## gleepoy (Aug 19, 2005)

Does anyone remember the Performance Series Marathon Bass subs? I'm trying to find out what kind of box I should build for it, but I can't find any info about it at all. 

The magnet on this thing is pretty beefy and the suspension is pretty stiff. IIRC, these things came out in the mid 90s. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I remember those. I don't know the specs, but I'll see what I can dig up.

That is a 10" right?


----------



## gleepoy (Aug 19, 2005)

89grand said:


> Yeah, I remember those. I don't know the specs, but I'll see what I can dig up.
> 
> That is a 10" right?


Wow you're fast! Yeah it's a 10" 4ohm sub. Thanks dude!


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't find **** on those things. I know I have a CA&E buyers guide of that era that probably lists them, but the buyers guides usually only list basic specs, not the Qts, Vas and stuff you need to determine the enclosure size.


----------



## gleepoy (Aug 19, 2005)

89grand said:


> I can't find **** on those things. I know I have a CA&E buyers guide of that era that probably lists them, but the buyers guides usually only list basic specs, not the Qts, Vas and stuff you need to determine the enclosure size.


No worries. Thanks for trying. I really appreciate it.


----------

